
A Docker file for Reason development - yunxing
https://github.com/facebook/reason/tree/master/docker
======
jordwalke
Since the original link was missing some context:

Reason's goal is to make a great new "interface" to a language that is already
great.

Reason currently fixes the most widely cited issues with OCaml's syntax, while
curating, refining, and connecting the best tools that already exist for
OCaml. We've made some progress, but there's much to do and it's the kind of
work that takes a cross-organizational effort, which is why Docker, University
of Cambridge's OCaml Labs, Jane Street, Frederick (core Merlin developer) and
many others have all contributed, either by implement features or consulting
on how to best utilize/connect the tools that exist.

[http://facebook.github.io/reason/](http://facebook.github.io/reason/)

You can check out the original HN post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11716975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11716975)

~~~
a-saleh
So should I think about Reason to Ocaml as Elixir to Erlang, or is there more
to it? I smelled hints of Chris Grangers light-table, or even EVE, when I saw
the gif of the repl.

------
jgh
Sadly nothing to do with Propellerhead Reason

~~~
rasur
When I saw the headline "Reason open-sourced" yesterday, _my_ immediate
reaction was "wow, propellerheads have open-sourced Reason??!!??".

Luckily I also like OCaml..:)

~~~
stinos
If there's one program of which I'd really like to see the source it would be
Reason. And others like Cubase but to a lesser extent. I've done some
applications which also do multi-channel audio routing through different
processors etc and it's already pretty hard to do that in a nice way, and then
some more to make sure everything is fast enough. But that didn't even have
such lovely UI on top of it as Reason has.

~~~
jgh
Yeah I'm with you that something like Reason would be incredibly interesting
to see open sourced. I think the fact that they made all of the instruments
and effects processors _themselves_ instead of relying on VSTs that would be
really interesting to see how they did it, definitely more interesting than
Cubase.

------
nikolay
I still can't get over the fact that they chose "fun" over "fn"...

~~~
jordwalke
I stand by my bike shed :D

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11718769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11718769)

~~~
asb
That's an interesting argument I hadn't considered. It would definitely be fun
to collect some of these decisions in a document (bikeshed.md?) for others to
refer to, and to get insight in to the thought that went in to the design.
Though maybe this would provoke unproductive arguments?

~~~
jordwalke
I'm impressed at how little bike shedding has actually occurred for people
that are helping out. I suspect it's because we know we aren't heavily locked
in, and we can automatically upgrade to the new version of the syntax.

It would still be told to record the reasoning somewhere centralized.

------
glasz
i'm sorry. what's reason for? is it a language? a tool? both? why would i use
it?

------
hvs
What is Reason? Besides an nigh unsearchable name for a technology?

EDIT: Well, I found it. Doesn't change the fact that it is a pretty bad name
for a project:
[http://facebook.github.io/reason/](http://facebook.github.io/reason/)

~~~
Cyph0n
It's currently the first result for "Reason language", which is impressive for
such a new project.

~~~
ryanlol
Personalized search results are to blame for that, and it's hardly immediately
obvious to the reader that reason is a language.

